# Gun week



## bobk

It’s almost here. I enjoy this week very much. Getting friends at our place eating, telling stories and hunting is a week I always look forward too. 

Everyone have a safe week and good luck hunting.


----------



## snag

You also have a good week. May be a wet one in Monday, then up this way a snowy day on Tuesday thru the week, talking a fair amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable week filled with events that leave life long lasting good memories.


----------



## ironman172

Like the snow cover part plus temps for hanging till the processing..... hopefully monday ill see the buck that never came in bow range 3 different times but plenty close for the carbine 
Good luck to all and be careful & stay safe


----------



## ezbite

I started packing as soon a you said something. I’m actually pretty excited and already got the whiskey!! I can’t wait to exercise my right and finally hunt with an AR platform.


----------



## Muddy

I’m looking forward to it. I set up a ground blind today due to the forecast. This is my dry spot for Monday and Tuesday. I prefer to sit out in the woods for gun season, but it isn’t looking good. Hopefully a big doe comes by. Our camp will have a good time one way or another. Nice to meet you today Bobk, good luck brother!


----------



## Chillaxin1

We have been celebrating deer camp for about 20 years, this year I will be flying solo due to the virus. Couple guys are sick with it now and my son has an expecting ol lady and doesn’t want to risk bringing something home to her and baby. Ez I won’t have an ar platform but will be using a 350 for the first time. Weather looks great in Athens with snow coming. Oh my poor liver.... Good luck to all and stay safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I’m headed down to bobk’s honey hole Monday morning before daylight he showed me where the big bucks were taken by crapper #007!

headed down tomorrow afternoon made some eats. Can run a crock pot off my Ford so have food for a couple days. I’m huntingclose to the truck for a doe just plan to have fun.

good luck be safe


----------



## AKAbigchief

We’ve had our place in Washington county for 30 years this year. Tons of memories and a lot of drinks!! Leaving in the morning.
We’ll also have a short crew this year but I’m sure the 4 of us will have a great time
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## bustedrod

i like using my 44mag super red hawk 11 inch barrel love pistol hunting deer... next is ar platform like ez said... let us know how that 350 is eh ?


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> View attachment 459405
> 
> I’m looking forward to it. I set up a ground blind today due to the forecast. This is my dry spot for Monday and Tuesday. I prefer to sit out in the woods for gun season, but it isn’t looking good. Hopefully a big doe comes by. Our camp will have a good time one way or another. Nice to meet you today Bobk, good luck brother!
> View attachment 459405


Nice to meet you as well and your son. Good luck Monday. I hope you son got some tree rats . Call if you need any help.


----------



## bobk

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I’m headed down to bobk’s honey hole Monday morning before daylight he showed me where the big bucks were taken by crapper #007!
> 
> headed down tomorrow afternoon made some eats. Can run a crock pot off my Ford so have food for a couple days. I’m huntingclose to the truck for a doe just plan to have fun.
> 
> good luck be safe


Lmao, good luck. Stop by if you’re bored.


----------



## 9Left

Well my favorite camp cabin got cancelled this week due to virus... sone friends already sick... most of the guys I hunt with are senior retirees… And with me being a nurse and working directly with Covid patients over the last month, I will certainly not risk their health by staying with them...So i respectfully bowed out this year...i have a small piece of private that borders wayne national forest … I will be camping solo for the majority of the week… Just gonna have to brave the rain and the cold… But I look forward to it still… Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 9Left

I know for sure tho that i will sorely miss my friends and the good times... but there will be a next year and will see them again!


----------



## Redheads

This will be a different year for our group as well,

We stay with the landowners and this year i made the decision not to go. With kids home from school for the holidays i just couldn't put the aging landowners at risk even though they both tested negative prior to coming home. Im not sure who is more disappointed me or the landowners.I did take a ride and drop them off a care package earlier this week before my kids came home and let them know about my decision.

I will be at my property along the Mosquito refuge which isn't a bad thing, just not what i want for my deer season.

Good luck stay safe


----------



## Muddy

Our camp is smaller than normal this year due to the virus. Our reduced group is split up between 2 cabins this year to spread out the sleeping arrangements. Breakfast, lunch, and drinks is BYB. Dinners will be cooked as a group and ate outside. Our entire camp used to be all tents and tarps anyways, so eating outside is back to normal for us. There was talk of cancelling the whole thing, but I was opposed to that. Life must go on, just modified a bit.


----------



## chadwimc

If you hear a shot just south of Lake Logan, its probably me. If you see a chubby, gray haired guy, with a confused look on his face, that's definitely me. Yell and wave...


----------



## FAB

For the last 65 years i have hunted the first day of and the week of gun season, but this year I had two open heart surgeries at the end of September so I am extremely grateful to be able to once again set on my little stool and watch a section of deer woods . Don't really care if I see or shoot anything but by god's mercy I am still there. I will be alone because all my old hunting buddies have now gone on ahead of me to another stand where they watch and wait my arrival and we will tell the stories of back in the day and the fun had . Best of luck to you all.


----------



## InlandKid

Man what a crap weather forecast for opening day, rain and wind up here in the northern part of Ohio. I like to sneak hunt or hunt out of a tree but with the rain I told dad that he can either sit in the house and watch TV all day or we could set up a hub blind and sit in it all day and hunt. Dad fell off his roof a month ago and recovering from it so I told him I'll set the blind up and we'll hunt together tomorrow to try and bring his spirit up some. Wondering how many other guys are going to out with the weather. Hopefully dad can get one tomorrow but if not it will be enjoyable to spend the day together. Good luck guys and stay dry and warm.


----------



## 21938

Sounds like most every one has made some alterations due to this crazy year. But you're still doing it and the tradition continues. Stay safe, have fun, make memories and get some meat!


----------



## Carpn

I'm lucky enough to have filled my antlered tag , and my son also . He's off school tomorrow soi took the day off work . 

Thought about doe hunting but doesn't sound fun in the rain. 

So plan B is to hit a goose field by the house .


----------



## snag

I’ll be out in my ladder in the rain , I did put my camo tree umbrella above it the other day and tied it on, hope any wind didn’t screw it up. Stick it out as long as possible. Tuesday is suppose to be a real white one 5-9 inches north of turnpike. I’m south of ladue a bit so looks like a good snow cover all week.. luck to all..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Hoping for a few inches of snow covered ground Tuesday in Hocking county , looks like Monday's going to be a wash out for some, I'll be out staying dry except for the ride up or down.... nothing on the cameras so #2 might not happen ,unless hunters get the deer moving .... oh well 
Stay safe and don't take chances .... there's always tomorrow


----------



## FlyFishRich

Well I was going to go hunt with my son down in Ashland and Wooster area's but he got called and had to leave for Chicago for work. I think I'm going to continue bow hunt on the public land I hunt after we get that snow and go from there.....Rich


----------



## chadwimc




----------



## CFIden

I'll get up in the morning and look at it but I'm not going out in rain and wind in my ladder stand. My dad's hunting out of a blind tomorrow so I'm going to get up and fix some sausage and biscuits and see if he needs me to help him drag. If it starts snowing early I'll go out in the afternoon and I took Tuesday off to hunt in the snow. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## Had a Bite

Good luck everyone, stay safe. For any first time hunters with the 350 legend, its a great round. Dont expect a pass through, but great internal damage. My son took 1 at 20 yards in youth season with it, 1 lung was gone, top of the heart was destroyed, broke ribs on both sides and was just under the hide on the exit side. we cut it out for an extra souvenir.


----------



## stonen12

Already filled my antlered tag looking for a doe this week! Best of luck to all stay safe and have some dang um fun! Cheers!


----------



## TDD11

Crap weather. Some shooting nearby, but haven't seen any movement yet.


----------



## DLarrick

With the rain I went ahead and worked this morning but couldn't resist an evening hunt.

Hoping to bust one with the S&W









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

My view all day, some was on the couch I started to get ready for an evening hunt with the handgun , but said screw it.... I'll go out in the morning
I


----------



## CFIden

My buddy's group got two 7 pointers this morning and my dad shot a big doe. I will be going in the morning. We got a few inches of snow here in Morrow county.


----------



## stonen12

Got a ton of snow in Clark county, fella in my group dropped a big doe. Saw a lot of movement as well just far from the stand.


----------



## fastwater

Had a Bite said:


> Good luck everyone, stay safe. For any first time hunters with the 350 legend, its a great round. Dont expect a pass through, but great internal damage. My son took 1 at 20 yards in youth season with it, 1 lung was gone, top of the heart was destroyed, broke ribs on both sides and was just under the hide on the exit side. we cut it out for an extra souvenir.


Congrats to your son. 
What round were you guys using?
Is it possible for you to post up a pic of the projectile?

G-son shot one youth season as well.
Text book broadside shot @ 65yds. Complete pass through using Hornady 165gr FTX. Though deer only ran about 25yds...surprisingly, the exit hole was no bigger than entrance showing no sign of expansion.

Three buddy's last year killed deer using the same round out to 178yds. All pass through shots.
While I haven't test shot/compared all the various loads yet for my own 350 to see which prints best and has the best terminal effect on deer, to date, we haven't had issues with pass through using the above taking broadside shots.
Soon as season is over, I plan on testing out the Hornady 170SP along with some of the Browning offerings.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Well the rain kept people home. Where I hunt it is WWIII opening day and you can’t find a pull off without a truck. I usually lose count of shots by 8-9am. Not yesterday! Hunters were sparse in the area, few shots heard. I sat until 1:30 all rain southern Perry cty. I had a beach umbrella but still managed to get pretty wet. Drove home into snow and ice and we are covered in snow this morning. Back to work for me until at least Friday. I expect the crowds today. Good luck


----------



## snag

A fair amount of snow in portage county today and getting windy, lots of snow sticking to the trees, makes it hard to see any distance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

My view this morning.... mama never showed


----------



## bobk

Beautiful snow covered morning. Had a great hunt. Shot this guy at 10 this morning. Saw 4 other doe before he came in.


----------



## ironman172

Very nice Bob!! Great dear ..... 
I might have to clean the underwear after seeing that
That wasn't the 45/70 was it


----------



## bobberbucket

Super nice buck congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959

Nice Buck, congrats.... looks like a big body as well as a good rack


----------



## Harry1959

Double posted


----------



## ya13ya03

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## MagicMarker

bobk said:


> Beautiful snow covered morning. Had a great hunt. Shot this guy at 10 this morning. Saw 4 other doe before he came in.
> View attachment 459642
> View attachment 459643
> View attachment 459644
> View attachment 459645


Beautiful deer. Way to go


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> Beautiful snow covered morning. Had a great hunt. Shot this guy at 10 this morning. Saw 4 other doe before he came in.
> View attachment 459642
> View attachment 459643
> View attachment 459644
> View attachment 459645


Nice! That's a little bit bigger than EZ's buck.


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm just kidding around EZ. As far as I'm concerned any deer taken in the woods is a trophy.


----------



## loweman165

That is a hell of a buck, nice job! I am curious how many of EZs Glocks you had to melt down to make the stock for that rifle?


----------



## Lil' Rob

Awesome buck...congrats.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

WTG bob!! congrats! Nice tines!


----------



## Muddy

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## fastwater

Excellent buck for sure Bob.
You're gonna have to put a room addition on for all those mounts,


----------



## Flathead76

Good one Bob


----------



## crappiedude

Nice buck. It's always a treat to be able to hunt gun season with some snow on the ground.


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Very nice Bob!! Great dear .....
> I might have to clean the underwear after seeing that
> That wasn't the 45/70 was it


I used the new 350. I was very happy with the results. The buck ran maybe 25 yrds and was done.


----------



## bobk

We are off for a search mission this morning. A buddy shot a deer late yesterday afternoon. He got it gutted and lost light and from the sounds of it he got twisted around a bit on my property. When ezbite called him to see what was up he sounded a tad bit freaked out. Lol. Hate to leave a deer lay all night but it was the right call. The woods and steep snow covered hills are a challenge at night.


----------



## MagicMarker

Hope Coyote doesn’t find it


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> Hope Coyote doesn’t find it


Me too, there’s a den near the area the deer is so we will see.


----------



## snag

Nice buck you got , at least you have snow to back track to the deer , hope the yotes didn’t find it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Any luck with the recovery?


----------



## Rainbow Record

Missed opening day for the first time since 1981 they said it was gonna be a washout and I decided to pass but it was well worth the wait went out Tuesday evening and was in the stand for an hour and 15 minutes and this guy came by. Buck tag punched


----------



## Had a Bite

fastwater said:


> Congrats to your son.
> What round were you guys using?
> Is it possible for you to post up a pic of the projectile?
> 
> G-son shot one youth season as well.
> Text book broadside shot @ 65yds. Complete pass through using Hornady 165gr FTX. Though deer only ran about 25yds...surprisingly, the exit hole was no bigger than entrance showing no sign of expansion.
> 
> Three buddy's last year killed deer using the same round out to 178yds. All pass through shots.
> While I haven't test shot/compared all the various loads yet for my own 350 to see which prints best and has the best terminal effect on deer, to date, we haven't had issues with pass through using the above taking broadside shots.
> Soon as season is over, I plan on testing out the Hornady 170SP along with some of the Browning offerings.


----------



## Had a Bite

Thank you. I think I may check out a few heavier rounds for it that you mentioned. But it seemed to do the job pretty well this year, and I sighted it with touching groups at 75 yds, so I can confirm accuracy.


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Any luck with the recovery?


Got it. No yote damage either.


----------



## ironman172

Is EZ on the end of that rope? PULLING


----------



## Redheads

Nice deer Bob. I’m sure there is plenty you would like to soon forget about 2020, but that deer is not one of them


----------



## buckeyebowman

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Well the rain kept people home. Where I hunt it is WWIII opening day and you can’t find a pull off without a truck. I usually lose count of shots by 8-9am. Not yesterday! Hunters were sparse in the area, few shots heard. I sat until 1:30 all rain southern Perry cty. I had a beach umbrella but still managed to get pretty wet. Drove home into snow and ice and we are covered in snow this morning. Back to work for me until at least Friday. I expect the crowds today. Good luck


Maybe get yourself one of those bowhunter's umbrellas that mounts to a tree. I have one and have gun hunted in the rain many times. The only time I got wet was when I'd move to another spot!


----------



## ezbite

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice! That's a little bit bigger than EZ's buck.


bob being the gracious host i couldnt bring myself to pull the trigger on that beast.. i had to let it walk towards him and take the big body spikeoroony instead.. lol


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> That is a hell of a buck, nice job! I am curious how many of EZs Glocks you had to melt down to make the stock for that rifle?


his gun stock is plastic..


----------



## ezbite

I will say all bullshitting aside, I'm thankful bobk is my friend and opens his home to me, he killed the biggest deer i think I've ever seen and the 3 dead deer this week prove the 350 is here to stay.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> I will say all bullshitting aside, I'm thankful bobk is my friend and opens his home to me, he killed the biggest deer i think I've ever seen and the 3 dead deer this week prove the 350 is here to stay.


And you showed him how reliable and deadly a steel and plastic, I mean polymer, firearm can be.


----------



## ezbite

I’d have that goofy smile too


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I will say all bullshitting aside, I'm thankful bobk is my friend and opens his home to me, he killed the biggest deer i think I've ever seen and the 3 dead deer this week prove the 350 is here to stay.


Glad you got some meat. Had a good time! Next year I will have a chart you can take to the blind so you know what a buck looks like.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> bob being the gracious host i couldnt bring myself to pull the trigger on that beast.. i had to let it walk towards him and take the big body spikeoroony instead.. lol


----------



## Muddy

BobK-Did you post a trail cam photo of that buck last year on OGF? I thought that I remember you posting a trail cam picture of a long tined buck like that one last year.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Muddy - Not speaking for Bobk, but I believe that was a different buck and his neighbor right across the road killed that one last year. Looked very similar and his area has those genetics looking at Bob's collection of bucks off his property over the years. We will see what he says, but I believe that to be the case.


----------



## ironman172

Seasons done for me with 2 large meat doe's .... tried the front shoulder shot, she still ran a good distance down hill ..... pass through with the 44mag and dangling leg , we'll see how much meat loss, but like Bobk don't do much with the front shoulders, maybe grind ??


----------



## Bigfillet

I grind all the front shoulders. Love having it for chili, tacos, sloppy joes, and a few other things hard to even tell it’s venison when used those ways.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Mmmm! Venison chili is one of my all time favorites, and I can tell the difference!


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> BobK-Did you post a trail cam photo of that buck last year on OGF? I thought that I remember you posting a trail cam picture of a long tined buck like that one last year.


FNF is correct. The buck I posted last year was shot by the neighbor. Hopefully that bloodline is all over the property.


----------



## capt.scott

Great deer Bob K. Congratulations


----------



## 0utwest

Thats a Great looking Buck Bob K !


----------

